# Fish Sanctuary in akuna bay marina?True or False.



## Wongas (May 20, 2008)

Was fishing Akuna Bay and launched at the marina early one morning before anyone was around.
figured I'd flick a few lures around the boates and overhung walkways. got some nice fish and had the hooks straightened by a big bream I sighted hanging around a pilon on a barand new timeco lure I had Just Bought.

Anyway, someone eventually came over and said the area was a fish sanctuary so I stoped fishing and pedalled on, thinking no more about it, but when i got back to the ramp i didn,t notice any signs saying that was the case.

I,ve checked out the fishiries site and can' find anything saying the Akuna Bay area is a fish sanctuary.

Anyone got any idea's as i want to keep fishing this spot.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

don't think so mate, ring fisheries to check, sounds like they didn't want you casting at there boat.

Cheers dave


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

interesting point wongas, its the same at calypso bay marina with big signs up saying no fishing but i dont think the owners of a marina neccessarily own the water in it (they can certainly stop u fishing from their walkways etc) if its not a greenzone and its connected to the ocean i cant see how they can claim it as private property. will be interested in peoples thoughts


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Some people are wierd.

I was fishing at Raby Bay once, along side a guys pontoon for the epic amount of bream that were hanging around. The guy that owned the house then came out, and started yelling at me for trying to kill 'his fish'. From observations after this, it turns out that he liked to feed them off the pontoon. Anyway, he ended up throwing a rock at me in his rage :S.

Might have just been a possessive boat owner.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

ring water ways and this is what they will tell you.you cant fish inside the marina but you are allowed to fish out side of the marina.as long as you stay outside of the pontoons you are ok.waterways will have a map of the design of the marina for when it was built and it will show the no fishing area .have rang them up over other marinas to get their rules on marinas where i have trouble with someone trying to tell me i cant fish there out side of the pontoons.now i go back and do what i like to do and when i get confronted i tell them to ring someone who cares.the main rule is stay outside of the marina and you are ok.waterways can tell you all places that are out of bounds or have restrictions like naval waters ect.if not quite sure about any place give them a call.

wayne


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

> Some marinas are actually 'on land', which is adjacent to the water, and the owners have then dug a basin which is then connected to the river, ocean, estaury etc. The basin floods, but enjoys the status of being on private property.





> .the main rule is stay outside of the marina and you are ok


The most important thing is check your local authority....in *Qld,* some marinas were given authority by act of state parliament and these are generally as the first quote.....if you followed the second quote advice in those circumstances, you will be escorted out by the water police if they are called by security


----------

